# On purpose Laundry soap??



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I have made several batches of accidental laundry soap. This is the basic walmart recipe. This is soap that did not turn out that I grated up, added washing soda, borax and baking soda and blended in the Vita Mix. I would like to make laundry soap on purpose.

For the laundry bar how lye heavy would you make it? Percentage?

Would you use 100% lard or another oil/fat? 

Or would you put the extra money into the Laundry soap and use the walmart recipe (seems like a waste.)

I have seen a package that has a flat bottom, a zipper at the top and a seal. What are they called and where can I purchase them?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

After reading descriptions of laundry bars I think I could use 100% lard and lye. I am still wondering how much lye to add, knowing it should be lye heavy. How lye heavy should it be?

Is there a place to purchase borax in bulk and lower the price? How about washing soda.

This is the recipe I have been using when making laundry soap from my bad batches of soap
1 C soap
1/2 c borax
1/2 c washing soda
1/2 c baking soda

PS


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use 50/50 coconut and palm. It gets hard quick and needs to be cut sooner than my reg. soap if I want clean cuts. LOL I set my superfat at 0%


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I am interested in this topic also but I need something that will disolve in cold water and using grated soap just doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Sondra.....I grate mine then run it through a blender. It is powder by the time I am done with it. But it is a major pain to do as I can only do a little at a time and then there is soap powder in the air....which is why I do it outside and still wear a mask. Once I'm done using up what I have I will go back to making the liquid/gel because it's much easier.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Kathy, Do you add extra lye? I thought I read that somewhere but can not find it now.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No I don't ...... I just set the superfat to 0.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I also use 100% lard and set superfat to 0%.
It's very basic, but not lye heavy. Not something you want to use on skin, unless in a cleansing emergency. Lye heavy, or free lye could cause bleaching on your clothes.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I posted a recipe for a gel laundry soap in this thread not too long ago-
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,16307.0.html

I wash in nothing but cold water and it works much better than the powder for me.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Can borax and washing soda be purchased in bulk?

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No clue....I've never seen it anywhere besides the grocery store.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Some pool supply stores carry sodium carbonate which is the same thing as washing soda. I've not found a bulk supply of Borax so far.
I've also substituted sodium bicarbonate/baking soda (feed additive bulk bag) for the washing soda, especially in liquid recipes with satisfactory results.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

ok thanks on the gel /liquid


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Check www.spectrumchemical.com for Borax in bulk.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have been making laundry soap powder out of bars that didnt turn out as planned. To keep the dust down I first grate my soap in the food proccessor. I do as much as it will hold. I then dump out the gratings and measure my ingredients back into the food proccessor with the blade in. I layer the ingredients, making sure to have plenty of soap on the top layer and then whirl it. There is very little dust. I started out doing it differently, with chunks instead of shavings and yes, the dust was unbearable.


----------

